# Work Visas



## luckyluck (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have 50% share in an IT company which is registered in California since a few months ago,we will pay our first tax this year.
company is making good profits and we have a good credit with our bank.
we have many equipments too,they worth around $50K at the moment.
I could prepare a good business plan for visa officer to satisfy him/her.

Can I apply for E1 or E2 visa ? if not any other ways ?

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check uscis.gov for details.


----------



## luckyluck (Apr 27, 2012)

twostep said:


> Check uscis.gov for details.


I'm a bit worry as I'm young , I'm 18 now.
I heard the process of getting this visa is really hard and they are so serious about this...I can show them that I can do the business as I have many experience and some certification and recommendation letters .....

any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

50% = not the majority stakeholder = problem for visa.
$50,000 = probably not enough as an investment for an E2


----------



## luckyluck (Apr 27, 2012)

EVHB said:


> 50% = not the majority stakeholder = problem for visa.
> $50,000 = probably not enough as an investment for an E2


I can't change it to 51% or more as my partner would like to apply for this visa too.
our company worth more than $50K, we invest the income to get new equipment and grow so should we invest again for this visa ?
I heard that running company which worth more than it and generate income doesn't need to invest again, is it true?

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

luckyluck said:


> I can't change it to 51% or more as my partner would like to apply for this visa too.
> our company worth more than $50K, we invest the income to get new equipment and grow so should we invest again for this visa ?
> I heard that running company which worth more than it and generate income doesn't need to invest again, is it true?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you read through the requirements for investment visas? The purpose is to create employment for people legally able to work in the US. Your investments are secondary. You have to apply for renewal of the visa on a regular basis and it will not lead to a Green Card. Time to read!


----------



## luckyluck (Apr 27, 2012)

twostep said:


> Have you read through the requirements for investment visas? The purpose is to create employment for people legally able to work in the US. Your investments are secondary. You have to apply for renewal of the visa on a regular basis and it will not lead to a Green Card. Time to read!


Yes 
as soon as I get there I need one or two employees to work full time.
I don't want green card,just want to be at the united state for several years after then there are some ways to get green card.

Thanks.


----------

